# Getting Mocked !



## Twingogeekeo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ive always been into cleaning my cars and keeping them clean also the same with the misses car. But there is a guy who owns a M3 that comes up the road and just mocks me when im out clearing the cars we his smart comments like "Oh i have no life i might go home and wash my car" Anyone else get this when out cleaning the cars. 

I know theres time to and not to clean the car but i have OCD when it comes to my cars its not like im out there everyday and i only wash them at weekends. I spent over 10k on each car not like im going to leave them to Rot and look horrible!

Rant over anyone else have this ?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

What is he? 12?

Is it a new M3 or an old one?


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

don't worry about it mate, he's sad for bothering to make comments. i get odd looks from the neighbours when i clean mine (over the summer i cleaned it every week or 2). if it's what you enjoy, then just keep doing it. Him having an M3 which is a lovely car (no matter which M3 it is!) it's a shame he obviously doesn't take care of it.

My dad has a current shape V8 M3 and cleans it very regularly with decent products and comments on cars which look really tidy....so it's not all M3 drivers. I drive a 1982 BMW and i got comments saying what's the point in cleaning a car so old :lol:

take no notice and carry on cleaning it


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Tell him to mind his own business mate, I always get the kids by me taking the pee but I dont care, my money and my time, I can do whatever I want lol


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

We have no neighbours so no one can see the amount of time I spend cleaning the cars!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Dont worry about it mate and ignore him - I mean, nobody makes such comments to my wife for cleaning the house and hoovering the house every day, why should a car be any different !


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

If hes in his car when he makes those comments, he'll obviously have the window down.
And you have a pressure washer. :devil:


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

I am in the process of trying to open up access to the back of my house for this very reason. Sick and tired of pedestrian vitriol. God knows what their reaction would be if I was stood outside the house drowning a few kittens


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Just ask him next time where he gets his done, when he tells you its a hand car wash that uses those new grit laced chamois leathers, you can have a chuckle at him every time he goes past...then wait till detailing really hits the UK, and he wants his swirls out, i would say its going to b a massive year this year....i hope....


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

98.3% of BMW drivers are ******s. In MY opinion. I think though, some have worked this out (don't ask me how though, scientists were certain this was not actually possible) and have started buying Audi's. 

He's just looking for someone to talk to, and yep be careful of accidentally soaking him those triggers on pressure washers are very sensitive sometimes LOL.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

can see another you tube body slam coming on


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Find out his name, say for example it is Michael, everytime he passes you shout "hey its mucky Michael" and do a dirty grind-like sex dance.... if he says anything just shout "on your way you filthy animal"
If there are any kids nearby get them to join in with a chorus of filthy animal.

keep this up for a couple of months.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Jonathanmarsh24 said:


> Find out his name, say for example it is Michael, everytime he passes you shout "hey its mucky Michael" and do a dirty grind-like sex dance.... if he says anything just shout "on your way you filthy animal"
> If there are any kids nearby get them to join in with a chorus of filthy animal.
> 
> keep this up for a couple of months.


:lol:


----------



## Twingogeekeo (Mar 2, 2011)

Its a 02/52 plate from memory its always filthy hes a bit of a fatty aswell. His other ride is a old beaten up van with sqeeky belts :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I hav this. Our receptionist gets the bus past my house every saturday and 9 out of 10 times i'm there doing soemthing to my car and she always make a comment. I just point out she;s like 30 stone (that's a conservative estimate) and has to get the bus everywhere. Just ignore it, and get on cleaning the rs!


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

I am always hoping passers-by think that I am mobile valeter and that it's not my car... never works though as they all know how weird I am... I've no qualms about admitting that I am bit ashamed of being a bit weird with my car cleaning...


----------



## Twingogeekeo (Mar 2, 2011)

I just have OCD when it comes to my little charmer :lol:

Have to say the maggis comment. I never drive my car so makes it worse for me doing it most weekends !


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Dohnut said:


> 98.3% of BMW drivers are ******s. In MY opinion. I think though, some have worked this out (don't ask me how though, scientists were certain this was not actually possible) and have started buying Audi's.
> 
> He's just looking for someone to talk to, and yep be careful of accidentally soaking him those triggers on pressure washers are very sensitive sometimes LOL.


While 1.7% buy them because they actually like the RWD, top notch build quality, the well balanced chassis and the rather good engines :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Twingogeekeo said:


> I just have OCD when it comes to my little charmer :lol:
> 
> Have to say the maggis comment. I never drive my car so makes it worse for me doing it most weekends !


well the 133 has 1100 miles on it since last tuesday :lol: and is in desperate need of a clean! SHe's getting a bath when I get in this evening in fact. And same again on saturday on my dad off. And probably sometime when I'm off next week too. I just ignore it, my neighbours have got over it now anyway and anyone that walks past and makes a comment gets a smile. At the end of the day I've got summin I'm proud of, put a lot of money into, why should i keep it clean. They probably live in houses that are messy and horrible too


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

don`t worry what anyone else thinks . some people just don`t get the point of detailing ect and never will .


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Jonathanmarsh24 said:


> Find out his name, say for example it is Michael, everytime he passes you shout "hey its mucky Michael" and do a dirty grind-like sex dance.... if he says anything just shout "on your way you filthy animal"
> If there are any kids nearby get them to join in with a chorus of filthy animal.
> 
> keep this up for a couple of months.


Hahahahaha :lol:.... points for that effort :thumb:

On the whole I generally try to avoid this situation and am happy to go a little out of my way to do so, since people like this stress me out too much!

Since we don't have a drive/road outside anyway, all big cleaning is done at families - where fortunately it is generally nice and quiet. Especially my good old Grandparent's house (their pretty darn old, I'm not 12). Their drive is right back of the road... bliss!

I could run a hose and cable to our communal parking on massive extensions, but it's not worth the hassle with the guarantee of smart comments, eff-all space, and general PITA it would be.

But yes OP, he sounds like a premium rate  (that word begins with a "c"!!)... we can only hope karma exists.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My neighbour has a dig at me every now and then , I have asked him several occasions if he would prefer me to be selling drugs to his grandchildren , Usually makes him go quiet 

I do get on very well with my neighbours and wouldn't recommend you saying that if you didn't


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

one of the best responses i've seen to "Why do you bother cleaning your car, it'll only get dirty again" was "so does your ****, but you still wipe it dont you?"

The M3 guy probably wont say that, but he's either envious of your car/condition of it, or just got nothing better to do than make obnoxious comments to his neighbours. Sounds like a tool to me, smile at his next time.


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

It does make me laugh when people say get a life. Its always from the people that dont have one.



Gruffs said:


> What is he? 12?
> 
> *Is it a new M3 or an old one?*


Why does that matter? Is it ok to be a **** if you own a new M3?


----------



## Twingogeekeo (Mar 2, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> My neighbour has a dig at me every now and then , I have asked him several occasions if he would prefer me to be selling drugs to his grandchildren , Usually makes him go quiet
> 
> I do get on very well with my neighbours and wouldn't recommend you saying that if you didn't


A few have knocked on the door asking it i would detail there cars but the comments they give me when im doing my own they wonder why i price them so high and then i say :wave:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Drol said:


> It does make me laugh when people say get a life. Its always from the people that dont have one.
> 
> Why does that matter? Is it ok to be a **** if you own a new M3?


Its not ok to be a **** under any circumstances, but as an outsider its always slightly more amusing to see someone driving round in a 15 year old car thinking they are c0ck of the walk just because of the badge on the bonet.

I saw one last sunday, roof down, £100 hair cut, diamond cut jeans, hackett t-shirt, M3 wheels, all in the gayest cornflower blue 3 series I've seen in ages.
I try not to judge but its hard sometimes.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Drol said:


> Why does that matter? Is it ok to be a **** if you own a new M3?


Well,

E30 or older, they care about the marque and would therefore appreciate cars. New or CSL, they have a bit of cash and appreciate cars.

E36/Evo, it's a knob-head who bought a £5K M3 for the sake of having an M3. Only worse if it is a cabriolet. Unless it's a low-mileage minter, E36 M3s are up there with the Saxo VTS.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

phobia said:


> Just ask him next time where he gets his done, when he tells you its a hand car wash that uses those new grit laced chamois leathers, you can have a chuckle at him every time he goes past...then wait till detailing really hits the UK, and he wants his swirls out, i would say its going to b a massive year this year....i hope....


I agree, 3 of my neighbours have had full correction details (by a professional - not me!), and now having regular maintenance details since the end of last year.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

What a to**er !


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> Dont worry about it mate and ignore him - I mean, nobody makes such comments to my wife for cleaning the house and hoovering the house every day, why should a car be any different !


does your wife have a sister?

Damn! I dont think mine even knows where to find the hoover!


----------



## danger S3 (Aug 2, 2010)

i have a mate like that, his car is a total state and he hasn't washed it for 10 years but he will laugh at me and mock me for wanting my car to look good and keeping it clean

would u let your house get that dirty and never hoover it or wash the windows??? bunch of tools hehe


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

jealousy! is a terrible thing


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ask the dick how much his e bay M badges cost lol
payback time lol


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

The people in my street are quite use to me washing and polishing my car now, usual comments like 'u'll wash the paint off' etc, luckily its all in good spirits, and i've had no bad comments although i do get the odd funny look. 

The way i see it is this. Its what i like doing, its my hobby. Some people play golf, or go running on a sunday, i like to keep my car clean! Now where is the harm in that.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Ignore.

Or try replying with "you're absolutely right and I'll go out an buy an M3 because I have a tiny c0ck". Works best if he has a reasonably attractive female passenger. Deliver in a dry and witty style and return to QDing your wheelnuts.

Avoid the latter suggestion if he is a 7' tall bouncer with a steroid withdrawal issue and a short fuse.

(not an insult directed at M3 owners - love the cars myself :wave

(equally and more importantly not an insult to any 7' tall bouncers with a steroid addiction and a short fuse - you are capable of removing my balls from their sack and feeding them to me so whatever you say, you're absolutely bang-on)


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

If I was doing that with my personal car and some smartarse kept making those comments I'd punch him on the ****ing nose - end of. !!!!!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Judging from your username, I'm really hoping that you didn't take my bouncer remark the wrong way :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Dohnut said:


> 98.3% of BMW drivers are ******s. In MY opinion.


I take grave exception to that comment.

It's 100%


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

I get that sort of comment once in a while too.
I'll calmly suggest that their car is looking a bit shabby and it's a shame because that model usually looks very classy. I'll suggest they bring it around and I'll offer to do it for them.
When they ask when they can bring it, I explain how I'm quite busy and will call them when an opening occurs. I never call of course.

They usually stop the stupid comments after one of these dialogues.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

AndyC said:


> Judging from your username, I'm really hoping that you didn't take my bouncer remark the wrong way :doublesho :doublesho


haha :lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

AndyC said:


> Judging from your username, I'm really hoping that you didn't take my bouncer remark the wrong way :doublesho :doublesho


haha :thumb:

Lol well 1 outta 3 - not quite 7ft and never take roids - as I'm an old b'stard now the fuse is getter shorter with fools tho' lol


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

The_Bouncer said:


> haha :thumb:
> 
> Lol well 1 outta 3 - not quite 7ft and never take roids - as I'm an old b'stard now the fuse is getter shorter with fools tho' lol


Regardless, you will be "sir" from this point on :wave:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

If he keeps mentioning he hasnt got a life and he may well clean his car just tell him "get one. You wont regret it":thumb:

Or just imagine a gang of youths running down his car with screwdrivers. Should bring a nice smile to your face:lol:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Tell him that washing a vehicle is a good source of exercise, suggest that he try it and he may then give his old suspension a break.


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

I dont get anything like this. I usuallu get asked how i keep it so clean and if i wash it everyday at work etc and often get asked to do theres.

My initial answer to this is imaturity would be a headbutt im affriad. 
Nothing wrong in taking pride in your posessions. Your hard work will pay off when the time comes to sell and he will be out of pocket !!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Fill a water pistol up with brake fluid and give it a squirt when he goes pass:lol:

Sorry the nasty side came out:devil:


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Throw some Hydrofluoric acid in his eyes.


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

AndyC said:


> Regardless, you will be "sir" from this point on :wave:


Haha, that was pretty amazing 

I sometimes stick ear plugs in, you can still hear but atleast you've got an excuse if you don't want to hear them


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

1 Thing mate his car prob isnt even his!!!!! People who have pride take care of things in life be it a watch or a super car. Take it with a pinch of salt buddy carry on what your doing! It's the whole bullying thing if you show it gets to you he will carry on! Next time just agree with him and say something smart like

"Well I've got a bit of time when I finish want me to do your car?"

If he says yes just say to him nah your alright I have better things to do then wash your car

Just shine him on then carry on with a whistle! That will pee him off more! oh and if that don't work as some one else said pressure wash through the window :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> If I was doing that with my personal car and some smartarse kept making those comments I'd punch him on the ****ing nose - end of. !!!!!


Bet your really a big pussy cat  Bit like me Got to much to lose in life to punch an idiot on the nose for being a ****y git


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

.... I bet he doesn't even get it serviced at BMW - Now thats how you know he's an idiot! A quick way to make a 12k car worth 9


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

why dont you ask him if he has a problem washing your own car.
then tell him to shut his fat face

guy just cant help himself and thinks hes a bigshot because he drives an m3.
glad my neighbour has just chucked her husband out,he was a knob aswell, shes nice and compliments my car,all of my neighbours are quite good to think of it.
couldnt get my quad started the other day and my neighbour was walking his dog,he then stayed for half an hour and helped me get it started.


----------



## Gman1982 (Mar 17, 2011)

i get this from my neighbours.... "you will have no paint left on that soon" or "why you cleaning it, its already clean" I normally laugh and humour them. I have some young fella a couple months ago ask me whats the point of cleaning a 10 year old VW (he was in a E60 5 series beema) to which i replied, " does your daddy know you have his car"

Give as good as ya get... some people really have no life!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

"my neighbour has just chucked her husband out,he was a knob aswell, shes nice and compliments my car."
Keep us posted on your progress Dale, one more post and you can post us some pics of her in the Gentlemans Club.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> "my neighbour has just chucked her husband out,he was a knob aswell, shes nice and compliments my car."
> Keep us posted on your progress Dale, one more post and you can post us some pics of her in the Gentlemans Club.


Genius!... The post limit's been dropped to 50 now 

Dale, it that your main criteria for liking people :lol:


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

dixon75 said:


> Its not ok to be a **** under any circumstances, but as an outsider its always slightly more amusing to see someone driving round in a 15 year old car thinking they are c0ck of the walk just because of the badge on the bonet.
> 
> I saw one last sunday, roof down, £100 hair cut, diamond cut jeans, hackett t-shirt, M3 wheels, all in the gayest cornflower blue 3 series I've seen in ages.
> I try not to judge but its hard sometimes.


But he might of been a really nice guy :lol:



Gruffs said:


> Well,
> 
> E30 or older, they care about the marque and would therefore appreciate cars. New or CSL, they have a bit of cash and appreciate cars.
> 
> E36/Evo, it's a knob-head who bought a £5K M3 for the sake of having an M3. Only worse if it is a cabriolet. Unless it's a low-mileage minter, E36 M3s are up there with the Saxo VTS.


Thats a bit harsh! I was looking at an E36 4 door M3 for a daily drive (Ive heard they do good MPG on a motorway run)....

Thats pissed on my chips a bit....


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Unless it's a low-mileage minter, E36 M3s are up there with the Saxo VTS.


I kind of agree with that, but I wouldn't say the mileage is an issue but what they do to modify them! Most chav ones have some terrible loud exhaust, or even worse a body kit other than the factory mtech option *shudder*!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Drol said:


> But he might of been a really nice guy :lol:
> 
> Thats a bit harsh! I was looking at an E36 4 door M3 for a daily drive *(Ive heard they do good MPG on a motorway run)*....
> 
> Thats pissed on my chips a bit....


An M3...................good MPG? Want me to **** on your chips some more? :lol::lol:

Save your cash man.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Dohnut said:


> 98.3% of BMW drivers are ******s. In MY opinion. I think though, some have worked this out (don't ask me how though, scientists were certain this was not actually possible) and have started buying Audi's.
> 
> He's just looking for someone to talk to, and yep be careful of accidentally soaking him those triggers on pressure washers are very sensitive sometimes LOL.


Dont be so stupid. Its likely 1.7% of bimmer drivers who are arseholes, just like 1.7% of audi driver, vw drivers, ford drivers etc etc. Its pathetic comments like yours that really grip my ****s so knock it off.

But, unfortunately, it this M3 driver who gets us all a bad name. He's probably got a reasonable amount of disposable income and generally, will act a total fool in everything he does.

If I was the OP, I'd get in some comment before he has chance to come out with his 'mocking' comments.

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> An M3...................good MPG? Want me to **** on your chips some more? :lol::lol:
> 
> Save your cash man.


**** away dude, im not eating them after the first soaking anyway.....

I think my idea of good MPG differs to everyone else's though to be fair though lol....


----------



## Spooky (Feb 17, 2011)

I get this all the time and yes, my neighbour has a BMW too haha!

I don't think these kind of people appreciate the effort and result of having a well maintained car. So what if we clean it regularly. I service my car regularly, yet no one says anything then?!

My car is my property and it cost an arm and a leg, unlike the retarded comments I get from people who clearly can't be bothered, I like to keep my posessions well maintained and look after them!

Ahh, that feels better


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Someone think of the chips! What a waste. 

**** on celery would probably improve the taste. One of those foods that looks like it tastes nice but it's evil. Evil.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Tell him to do one it might not be the most exotic car in the world but atleast its well looked after and the most important bit is that you and all other members on this site enjoy doing it.. I find it amazing the amount of people that take the mick out of me for looking after my car so much but then ask me if i mind just looking at a scratch or would i mind cleaning.. How about run and jump is all i can say


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> "my neighbour has just chucked her husband out,he was a knob aswell, shes nice and compliments my car."
> Keep us posted on your progress Dale, one more post and you can post us some pics of her in the Gentlemans Club.


will get on it right away,meant she is nice in personality and quite polite,but can let the gentlemens club down :lol::lol:



McClane said:


> Genius!... The post limit's been dropped to 50 now
> 
> Dale, it that your main criteria for liking people :lol:


haha im already in there :devil::devil:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

dalecyt said:


> will get on it right away,meant she is nice in personality and quite polite,but can let the gentlemens club down :lol::lol:
> 
> haha im already in there :devil::devil:


Good man :thumb:.

Drol, do you want to do the honours in this thread? (ref:http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208380)... there's one question we're all dying to ask...


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

McClane said:


> Good man :thumb:.
> 
> Drol, do you want to do the honours in this thread? (ref:http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208380)... there's one question we're all dying to ask...


Thats this thread 

EDIT - Me no understand how tabs work :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Drol said:


> Thats this thread


:wall: Really? :wall: - I thought the titles were pretty different :lol:

EDIT: haha, fair do's Drol :lol: We got there in the end as below! :thumb:

Dale, "is she fit?".


----------



## Lukewarm (Feb 24, 2011)

Most comments I get are pretty good natured although I'm not really bothered either way. 

One of the guys at a car meet a while ago did tell me I was 'weird' once. I told him I already knew this but why did he think so. He explained that some people :driver: their cars and some people :buffer: them but I was weird because I do both! :thumb:

Just a thought but isn't slagging someone off because they drive a M3 (or whatever) similar to making stupid comments about someone detailing their car? 

M3 or Saxo? I know what I'd rather have.........pass the salt please. :wave:


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

McClane said:


> Dale, "is she fit?".


bit of a milf,defo would, also a bit of a physco though,sometimes hear her shouting at here kids and you think they would have just killed a kitten or something.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

dalecyt said:


> bit of a milf,defo would


I kept in the bit you need to focus on here.  :lol:

Nb. She obviously has a lot of tension she needs to release.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Stripe the Mug


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

A fat lad you say?

Next time he pipes up simply reply;

There's more to life than stuffing your face with cake but it hasn't stopped you, has it tubby?

Obviously make sure he isn't a bruiser as the 'tother poster said


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Im parallel to a very busy main road and you get the honks and odd shout and just ignore them.
The road can tailback badly from time to time and even when they are constantly shouting and honking i ignore and carry on they get bored fast it seams.
If its the same bloke all the time thats actually harrasment that can be reported.
If its really bad as said the police can call and have a word if it then continues he would be charged.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

What's gone wrong with society where you're considered sad for looking after something and taking a bit of pride in its appearance?
You do so with your house. For many people a car is the second most expensive purchase you make after your house. So why is it so sad to look after it and help to protect its value?
Society is totally f****d up.
What's sad is yelling at comparative strangers who are doing nowt but wash their car.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Im sure if he owned a Fiesta or any other car he would make the same comment, its not down to the type of car he buys....so dont tarnish every BMW with the same brush !

As for the comments, let him make....who really cares!?! your not cleaning your car for his approval, your doing it for your own pleasure, just laugh it off and focus on what makes you happy


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I think it's something to do with the British psyche. Many people have a programmed negative streak that you don't see elsewhere. I've never had negative comments since living in Oz but did get them in England. Maybe that's why so many Brits sit on their ar5e watching mind-numbing TV and not actually doing something useful. I remember an interview with a British guy who is responsible for most of the stuff Apple make. He was asked why he moved to the US to work and he replied that everyone in the UK said that stuff couldn't/wouldn't work whereas guys in America said 'let's see'. No prizes for guessing who's economy is now benefitting! I miss many things about England but that aspect is not one of them.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

just tell the fatfuk to **** off. (by the way.....its not me!!)


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Respect is fast becoming a thing of the past.

Take no notice....really.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Twingogeekeo said:


> Ive always been into cleaning my cars and keeping them clean also the same with the misses car. But there is a guy who owns a M3 that comes up the road and just mocks me when im out clearing the cars we his smart comments like "Oh i have no life i might go home and wash my car" Anyone else get this when out cleaning the cars.
> 
> I know theres time to and not to clean the car but i have OCD when it comes to my cars its not like im out there everyday and i only wash them at weekends. I spent over 10k on each car not like im going to leave them to Rot and look horrible!
> 
> Rant over anyone else have this ?


The bloke sounds like an ar$ehole so next time just tell him to get f*cked.

You don't have to justify your OCD mate, I mean I've bought £600 cars and still been intent on them being clean. Yet I know people that have spent £10k+ and just bung their car through a car wash.

I've not had any negative comments when I've been outside with the car for hours but I'm quite a big bloke and people always seem to be complementary.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

I never get mocked / negative comments, so I ditto the comment by Bulkhead about living in Australia. Usually people just stop past and go "so when are you doing mine?" or "how much would you charge to polish mine? ... $20?"


----------



## HARPO (Feb 14, 2011)

Steve valentine said:


> A fat lad you say?
> 
> Next time he pipes up simply reply;
> 
> ...


:lol::lol:


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Just tell him to f**k off!


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

centenary said:


> Dont be so stupid. Its likely 1.7% of bimmer drivers who are arseholes, just like 1.7% of audi driver, vw drivers, ford drivers etc etc. Its pathetic comments like yours that really grip my ****s so knock it off.
> 
> But, unfortunately, it this M3 driver who gets us all a bad name. He's probably got a reasonable amount of disposable income and generally, will act a total fool in everything he does.
> 
> ...


Hahaha hit a nerve? You drive a BMW do you? Believe it or not I really don't care what you think!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm actually gobsmacked at this thread. When I started to get interested in detailing (back in the days of Autopia), a few neighbours would come out with the usual "you'll clean the paint off that one day!" or "you can't possibily make it any shine any more". 

I actually enjoyed it to be honest, as I got talking to them and one of my neighbours who moved out loved cleaning his black astra too - shame he didn't realise the damage he was doing, but I just complimented him back as you do.


That guy is just sad mate, ignore him and he will stop pretty quick.


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

martyp said:


> I'm actually gobsmacked at this thread. When I started to get interested in detailing (back in the days of Autopia), a few neighbours would come out with the usual "you'll clean the paint off that one day!" or "you can't possibily make it any shine any more".
> 
> I actually enjoyed it to be honest, as I got talking to them and one of my neighbours who moved out loved cleaning his black astra too - shame he didn't realise the damage he was doing, but I just complimented him back as you do.
> 
> That guy is just sad mate, ignore him and he will stop pretty quick.


Thats modern Britain for you I'm afraid


----------



## snowie (Apr 19, 2010)

i am having the same problem with my neighbourgh.
i have a black vectra and all of you on here will know how quick a black car shows up the dirt.it's my pride and joy and love cleaning it.when i clean it he will go out his way to put bread on top of his shed roof right next to my driveway.so you can imagine what happens next with the birds flying over my car.


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

snowie said:


> i am having the same problem with my neighbourgh.
> i have a black vectra and all of you on here will know how quick a black car shows up the dirt.it's my pride and joy and love cleaning it.when i clean it he will go out his way to put bread on top of his shed roof right next to my driveway.so you can imagine what happens next with the birds flying over my car.


Dog**** through his letterbox will fix that! :thumb:


----------



## george1987 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've lived at my new house for 6 weeks now and have washed the cars a few times and have had numerous comments (not in a malicious way) about how much time I spend cleaning them. They haven't seen anything yet as I've just spent over £300 on detailing gear! My neighbour has got an N reg Golf which is in ruins and we had a laugh and joke about me cleaning and I offered to do their car, but I don't come cheap I said.
I'd like to give you some advice and that would be to rise above it, but as I know I would be as peed off as you are at the comments, I'd say get revenge on the fatty.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Does it really matter what any else thinks? I get the occasional comment from the neighbours, I just treat it as banter and banter back with them, certainly don't take it to heart and let myself worry about it!

Next door doesn't say anything as I quite often end up doing his car whilst I'm doing our two, so he scores big time! The things I do for a cup of tea and a choccie biccie :lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

cotter said:


> Next door doesn't say anything as I quite often end up doing his car whilst I'm doing our two, so he scores big time! The things I do for a cup of tea and a choccie biccie :lol:


awaits thread starting up along the lines the Bd next door has washed my bloody car again  :lol:


----------



## gt140silver (May 6, 2007)

andy monty said:


> awaits thread starting up along the lines the Bd next door has washed my bloody car again  :lol:


That would be hilarious!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

Have just been getting slagged off for waxing my cars with my bare hands(using swissvax BOS).Tried explaning but was left with a blank look and shake off the head.This is from the guy who has only washed a 59 reg Megane once from the day he got it brand new.Nearly forgot the wash sequence was no rinse,basin of water + fairy liquid + old cloth END!!!!!.Wheels not touched no final rinse nothing:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho.
And he slags me off,:speechles:speechles:speechles:speechles:lol::doublesho


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

andy monty said:


> awaits thread starting up along the lines the Bd next door has washed my bloody car again  :lol:


:lol::lol: it's ok, it's all done wi his permission lol. His last car tended to be used as my test bed, he was quite happy with his as he hates cleaning the car :lol:


----------



## mrwall (Jan 31, 2011)

everyone near me knows I love my car, so everyone has give up taking the mick noe after 10 years they got used to it.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Dmac1969 said:


> Dog**** through his letterbox will fix that! :thumb:


Or, dog **** in a shoebox, place by front door, set light to it, and knock on his door. Neighbour answers door, see's lil fire, stamps on it......:wave:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

neilos said:


> Or, dog **** in a shoebox, place by front door, set light to it, and knock on his door. Neighbour answers door, see's lil fire, stamps on it......:wave:


You're sick mr O! :wave:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Twingogeekeo said:


> Ive always been into cleaning my cars and keeping them clean also the same with the misses car. But there is a guy who owns a M3 that comes up the road and just mocks me when im out clearing the cars we his smart comments like "Oh i have no life i might go home and wash my car" Anyone else get this when out cleaning the cars.
> 
> I know theres time to and not to clean the car but i have OCD when it comes to my cars its not like im out there everyday and i only wash them at weekends. I spent over 10k on each car not like im going to leave them to Rot and look horrible!
> 
> Rant over anyone else have this ?


i would more than likely bounce his head off his dashboard and guarantee that when he was all better he would drive the other way instead of being tempted to give another pompous deragatory comment which would result in a repeat of the first outcome again,i am not a tolerant man when it comes to people trying to make themselves look or feel clever at the expense of others by putting someones actions ,appearence etc down.
luckily for me i can back my feelings on this up if required.
i cannot stand mouth pieces ...................sorry im ranting now.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I get the same as people walk past on there way to the shop, I just tend to ignore so they now think I'm an ignorant fecker, but I just like to keep myself to myself, mind you it worked most of them don't say a word anymore, to be honest I really don't care what half the people in the street get upto as long as it don't involve me.

Just ignore him he will give up eventually, failing that offer to detail his car and charge him a fortune then make it clear that be won't get the car until he's Paid in full.

Or as said just jet wash/snow foam the fecker if he got he window open.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

robinho said:


> i would more than likely bounce his head off his dashboard and guarantee that when he was all better he would drive the other way instead of being tempted to give another pompous deragatory comment which would result in a repeat of the first outcome again,i am not a tolerant man when it comes to people trying to make themselves look or feel clever at the expense of others by putting someones actions ,appearence etc down.
> luckily for me i can back my feelings on this up if required.
> i cannot stand mouth pieces ...................sorry im ranting now.


you need anger management fella :doublesho


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Steve valentine said:


> you need anger management fella :doublesho


that going to make him angry....:doublesho


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Dont get that problem mate, most ask if im going to do theres next.

Disagree with the negative comments about BMW drivers, i consider myself to be very polite on the roads & find car model makes no difference to whos an A*****e on the road, there is a huge percentage of very, very poor drivers these days however (sorry to be off topic). :thumb:


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Does no-one here have driveways?!

Seem on these type of threads you are always out on the street! Oh to have some privacy for my OCD needs


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

I've never had any negative comments whilst working on my car. I do it round my mums as I live in a terraced house.

The other week in the nice weather I had given it a maintenance wash and drove home. In the car park I use, a couple were getting into their car as I got out of mine and the guy said to me that he couldn't stop admiring my car. 

It's nice when other people appreciate what you appreciate, even if you only look after it for yourself. So not everybody out there has a negative, jealous side.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

dann2707 said:


> Does no-one here have driveways?!
> 
> Seem on these type of threads you are always out on the street! Oh to have some privacy for my OCD needs


I clean my beast in our square because there is a proper drain there & it saves me having to clean my drive after ive washed the car


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I reply like a 12 year old and say "mine looks better than yours" they take a look an keep quiet


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Shug said:


> If hes in his car when he makes those comments, he'll obviously have the window down.
> And you have a pressure washer. :devil:


Priceless 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

Twingogeekeo said:


> Ive always been into cleaning my cars and keeping them clean also the same with the misses car. But there is a guy who owns a M3 that comes up the road and just mocks me when im out clearing the cars we his smart comments like "Oh i have no life i might go home and wash my car" Anyone else get this when out cleaning the cars.
> 
> Rant over anyone else have this ?


When i clean my car i also have an M3 nieghbor (really do) but he stops and chats about old cars.....he thinks my 12 yr old is newer than his .....


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

The classic 'cliche' "You'll wash the paint off that"


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

stargazer said:


> The classic 'cliche' "You'll wash the paint off that"


Word for word...........:thumb: :lol:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Blockwax said:


> Word for word...........:thumb: :lol:


If I had a pound everytime someone said it I'd be rich! Another cliche lol


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I wouldn't take that at all!!! I'd be telling him to stick his words where the sun don't shine & **** off!


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Typical M3 driver I bet this same guy tailgates people in the outside lane doing 90, thinks he has to be going faster than everyone else.


----------



## MrO (Jun 18, 2009)

I had the same issue over here, in fact when i went out to wash mine, the numpty head accross the road would come out and do his, but playing mind numbing computer generated dance 'music' at rather loud volumes, disturbs most of the estate. Solution for me, stick the iPlod on, nice bit of thrash metal, cant hear any comments then! simples...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

MrO said:


> I had the same issue over here, in fact when i went out to wash mine, the numpty head accross the road would come out and do his, but playing mind numbing computer generated dance 'music' at rather loud volumes, disturbs most of the estate. Solution for me, stick the iPlod on, nice bit of thrash metal, cant hear any comments then! simples...


I love some types of mind numbing computer generated dance 'music' , but i do the same as you, use my iPod :thumb:, i don't think its considerate inflicting my taste of music on others, I expect the same courtesy back.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

next time he passes, make sure you have a super-soaker handy. 

filled with brake fluid. :devil:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Chicane said:


> next time he passes, make sure you have a super-soaker handy.
> 
> filled with brake fluid. :devil:


 :lol::lol::lol::lol:

And as he comes to a grinding halt, ask him "how do you prefer to go, via DA or rotary"!!!!! :buffer::buffer::devil::devil:


----------



## will89 (Aug 24, 2010)

As someone allready said, pressure washer but make sure that you have the snow foam lance attached!!


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I've never been mocked by anybody other than my dear wife (apart from the highly original "oh, you can do mine when you've finished... hahahahahahahahahahahaha!"), but I am very self-conscious about the amount of time I spend on the car.

Much as I enjoy most of the jobs, I am trying to cut down how long it takes me just so I don't feel quite so self-conscious!

What I have noticed though is that a couple of neighbours have started spending more time on their cars! 

There's a girl opposite my place in the UK who drives a proper shed of a Peugeot, which I swear hadn't been washed in the three years or so she'd owned it.

Since March this year, when I started spending ages on my own car, I regularly see her out there giving hers some TLC. It's come up a treat too.

Ditto for my next-door neighbour. 

His A4 hasn't exactly been loved, but now I see him out there scrubbing the wheels, hoovering the interior and I swear I saw him out there with a bottle of Turtle Wax a couple of weeks ago!!!

It's almost as if me spending such a silly amount of time on my own car has given other people licence to do the same, which I think is kinda nice 

Now, if anybody did give me any abuse, they'd definitely get at least as good as they gave....


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

I get no abuse, or hints, just lots of people coming up and saying how good it looks, even when I'm yet to correct the paint.

what kinda backs the job up for me when I get feedback like that.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

BAXRY said:


> Typical M3 driver I bet this same guy tailgates people in the outside lane doing 90, thinks he has to be going faster than everyone else.


Not really, my dad put 7k on his CS in 5 years and never had it hot, or in sport mode

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Bel said:


> I've never been mocked by anybody other than my dear wife (apart from the highly original "oh, you can do mine when you've finished... hahahahahahahahahahahaha!"), but I am very self-conscious about the amount of time I spend on the car.
> 
> Much as I enjoy most of the jobs, I am trying to cut down how long it takes me just so I don't feel quite so self-conscious!


I know that feeling... it's more in my head than from anyone else.

I think it'd help if I had my own detailers grotto. Or as the CueBall does, a unit... then I could "leave with dirty car, come back with clean car"


----------



## D-Dub (May 10, 2010)

I've never been mocked as such. One neighbour told me I was going to wash my car away!


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

Read the first post, haven't read the thread.

Next time he says something, tell him you wish his bird was as dirty as his car.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

i've had similar comments from a group of chavs walking past. I just laughed it off_ the first time _. On the second occasion just as they opened their mouths i snow foamed them . Result no more cheeky chavs ,just snowmen :thumb:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

zippo said:


> i've had similar comments from a group of chavs walking past. I just laughed it off_ the first time _. On the second occasion just as they opened their mouths i snow foamed them . Result no more cheeky chavs ,just snowmen :thumb:


if you don't end up in hospital or your car torched for that, i'll be amazed. kids aren't kids these days


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Shug said:


> If hes in his car when he makes those comments, he'll obviously have the window down.
> And you have a pressure washer. :devil:


Or snowfoam and open the end up so it sends it all straight! One of the green foams would wipe the smirk off his face!


----------



## silky (Mar 24, 2007)

seen a few discerning looks when i first got my snow foam but my philosophy is stuff them, couldnt care less what their opinion is, 

the wifes mum was the same till i done her black clio as a thank you for her help, im only a beginner but she was impressed when she came back for it and saw the shine and that quite a few of the scratches were away or reduced .. now she asks when i can do it again


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

I sort of get this i always keep mine clean weather i wash it every week twice a week what ever i do it when i wanna...... neighbours always make comments but never have the ba!!S to say it to my face... 

Some of them even get annoyed LOL 

i laugh at that they think im sad for doing it..... how sad does that make them that they make time to be annoyed about how i spend my life LMAO....


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Dohnut said:


> 98.3% of BMW drivers are ******s. In MY opinion. I think though, some have worked this out (don't ask me how though, scientists were certain this was not actually possible) and have started buying Audi's.
> 
> He's just looking for someone to talk to, and yep be careful of accidentally soaking him those triggers on pressure washers are very sensitive sometimes LOL.


I drive a BMW and I love detailing.

98.3% of people who pass such comments, wish they had such a car, which is made of such high quality materials that makes detailing them give such satisfying results!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

zippo said:


> i've had similar comments from a group of chavs walking past. I just laughed it off_ the first time _. On the second occasion just as they opened their mouths i snow foamed them . Result no more cheeky chavs ,just snowmen :thumb:


do you think the two were connected?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211353


----------



## C13URD (Jul 8, 2011)

CJR said:


> The people in my street are quite use to me washing and polishing my car now, usual comments like 'u'll wash the paint off' etc, luckily its all in good spirits, and i've had no bad comments although i do get the odd funny look.
> 
> The way i see it is this. Its what i like doing, its my hobby. Some people play golf, or go running on a sunday, i like to keep my car clean! Now where is the harm in that.


+1, i get this all the time but i really do have OCD when it comes to cleaning my car, as i only work wk ends i must go out there every wk day & wipe it down. ive just spent about 12 hours polishing it with a DA..

I do sometimes get comments like, i wish you would clean my car! & the same ones over & over again, you'll wash it away, you'll not cleaning it again.

I just smile & stand back & admire my Pride & Joy...


----------

